# Lexilogia 2.0 από 28/10/2020



## nickel (Oct 28, 2020)

Δωδεκάμισι χρόνια έχουν περάσει από τότε που αρχίσαμε να γράφουμε εδώ, στο φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας. Με σημαντική καθυστέρηση καταφέραμε τώρα να φρεσκάρουμε λίγο την εμφάνισή μας (να κρύψουμε τις ρυτίδες μας…), να προσαρμοστούμε σε νέες τεχνολογίες, απαιτήσεις, μόδες. Η νέα πλατφόρμα απαιτούσε πολλές ρυθμίσεις και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα χρειαστούμε κι άλλες. Στα μηνύματα που θα προσθέσουμε σ’ αυτό το νήμα, θα προσπαθήσουμε να σας εξοικειώσουμε με τις νέες δυνατότητες (καθώς θα τις μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς). Μη διστάσετε να μας περιγράψετε τις δυσκολίες σας και να μοιραστείτε τις ιδέες σας για πρακτικές βελτιώσεις — που μπορεί να εφαρμόσουμε αμέσως ή σε δώδεκα χρόνια.






Show Jumper του Angelo Jack


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2020)

Ένα από τα πρώτα πράγματα που θα πρέπει να περιμένετε να διορθωθούν είναι η εμφάνιση των παλαιών πινάκων. 

Οι καινούριοι πίνακες φτιάχνονται όπως περίπου και στο Word (από το εικονίδιο του πίνακα):


Κελί 1 - 1η σειράΚελί 2Κελί 3Κελί 1 - 2η σειράΚεί 2 ή 5Τελευταίο κελί — φτάνει


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2020)

Μου αρέσει η νέα σου υπογραφή.


----------



## Mindkaiser (Oct 28, 2020)

Συγχαρητήρια!


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2020)

Παρόλο που τώρα στα γεράματα δύσκολα καλοδέχομαι τις αλλαγές, η καινουργια εμφάνιση μου άρεσε. Στα επόμενα δωδεκάχρονα λοιπόν!


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2020)

Και να που κάποιοι απέκτησαν αβατάρα για πρώτη φορά!


----------



## sarant (Oct 29, 2020)

Για να τιμήσω τη 2.0 έκδοση. Σε 12 χρόνια την αλλάζω :)


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 29, 2020)

_Όλες κι όλοι κάντε γιούργια

στην πλατφόρμα την καινούργια

μη φοβάστε τις ρυτίδες

κι ας αστράψουν οι γραφίδες!_


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2020)

Να και το πρώτο μου λάικ!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 29, 2020)

Καλορίζικο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 29, 2020)

Νέο format πιο φιλικό σε κινητά και τάμπλετ ή είναι ιδέα μου; Με γεια!


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> Νέο format πιο φιλικό σε κινητά και τάμπλετ ή είναι ιδέα μου; Με γεια!


Ήταν ένας από τους κυριότερους λόγους για τη μεταφορά. Δεν ήταν, ας πούμε, τα λάικ.


----------



## BettyRevelioti (Oct 29, 2020)

Μπράβο!


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2020)

Ωραία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 29, 2020)

Χάθηκα λίγο στον δρόμο, αλλά το βρήκα το καινούργιο σπίτι... Καλοστέριωτο!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 29, 2020)

nickel said:


> Μη διστάσετε να μας περιγράψετε τις δυσκολίες σας...


Δυσκολία #1: φαίνεται πως όλοι οι παλιοί εσωτερικοί σύνδεσμοι έχουν πάψει να λειτουργούν. Είναι προσωρινό αυτό, ή θα χρειαστεί να επισκευαστούν ένας ένας;


----------



## lexx (Oct 30, 2020)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Δυσκολία #1: φαίνεται πως όλοι οι παλιοί εσωτερικοί σύνδεσμοι έχουν πάψει να λειτουργούν. Είναι προσωρινό αυτό, ή θα χρειαστεί να επισκευαστούν ένας ένας;



Προσωρινό :)


----------



## VickyN (Oct 30, 2020)

Καλορίζικη η νέα Λεξιλογία!


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2020)

Με γεια! Θα την ανακαλύψω σιγά-σιγά, γιατί έχω χαθεί. Ωστόσο, διαπιστώνω ότι δεν υπάρχουν πια ελληνικές επικεφαλίδες, ούτε δυνατότητα επιλογής ελ-en. Προσωρινό κι αυτό, ή μόνιμο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2020)

Είναι πολλά τα προσωρινά προβλήματα και θα πάρουν μερικές μέρες να λυθούν όλα, διαπιστωμένα και μη. 

Δεν έχει αλλάξει η διάρθρωση ωστόσο. Τα φόρουμ εμφανίζονται εδώ: https://www.lexilogia.gr/
Τα ελληνοαγγλικά είναι εδώ: https://www.lexilogia.gr/forums/modern-greek–english-queries.6/

Αυτό εννοείς;


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2020)

Όχι. Εννοώ ότι τα Φόρουμ, οι τίτλοι τους είναι μόνο στα αγγλικά (πλην της λέξης Οβολώνας): Workplace, The Professional Translator, Playground, και οι υποενότητές τους το ίδιο. Παλιά κάποιοι, τουλάχιστον, απ' αυτούς είχαν κι ένα σχολιάκι στα ελληνικά. Τώρα, τίποτα. Δε μ΄ άρεσε ούτε τότε αυτή η αγγλοκρατία, και, δώδεκα χρόνια μετά, εξακολουθεί να μη μ' αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2020)

Costas said:


> Παλιά κάποιοι, τουλάχιστον, απ' αυτούς είχαν κι ένα σχολιάκι στα ελληνικά.


Χρήσιμη η παρατήρησή σου (ακόμα και η καθυστερημένη, για την αγγλοκρατία). Το σχολιάκι παραμένει, αλλά πλέον... υπερίπταται (εμφανίζεται μόνο όταν περνά το ποντίκι πάνω από τον τίτλο). Αλλά αυτά είναι θέματα περισσότερο αισθητικής παρά λειτουργικότητας. Οι προτεραιότητες είναι: ασφάλεια δεδομένων - λειτουργικότητα - αισθητική. Σιγά σιγά θα κατακτήσουμε την επιθυμητή ισορροπία.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2020)

(Δεν το θεωρώ θέμα αισθητικής.) Και πάλι με γεια!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 4, 2020)

Μπράβο, παιδιά, και πόση δουλειά θα έπαιξε από πίσω! Λοιπόν, μου αρέσει! Το νέο περιβάλλον είναι ξεκούραστο στο μάτι και δεν με δυσκολεύει στην αναζήτηση, οπότε μια χαρά.


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2020)

Με γεια το νέο σπίτι, η νέα εμφάνιση, οι νέες δυνατότητες! Και χαίρομαι που υπάρχει πια like για μας τους (κατά κύριο λόγο) lurkers! <3


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 11, 2020)

Αγαπητές/οί, με γεια το νέο φόρουμ! 
Εύχομαι πολλές νέες –και εξίσου αναβαθμισμένες– λεξιλογικές εμπνεύσεις, αναζητήσεις, προοπτικές!


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2020)

Πρόβλημα στην αναζήτηση με την παύλα (αν κατάλαβα καλά):​
Search results for query: _self-improvement_​
The following words were not included in your search because they are too short, too long, or too common: self


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2020)

Costas said:


> Search results for query: _self-improvement_​
> The following words were not included in your search because they are too short, too long, or too common: self


Περιέργως, δούλεψε και έδωσε σωστά αποτελέσματα όταν το έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά, με ή χωρίς το ενωτικό! Και παρότι συνόδευσε τα ευρήματα με το ίδιο μήνυμα!


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2020)

Εμένα μου βγάζει το συνημμένο, όπου στο αποτέλεσμα του Pontios έχει βρει στην πραγματικότητα απλώς το "self". Άρα με τα εισαγωγικά ψάχνει, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, self OR improvement, όχι self AND improvement, και ακόμα λιγότερο self-improvement.

Και κάτι παρεμπίπτον: όταν βγάζει πλάι-πλάι Search και Advanced search..., το σκέτο Search αριστερά είναι πιο απαλά χρωματισμένο, πράγμα που μ' έκανε να το θεωρήσω ανενεργό (γι' αυτό έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα νωρίτερα ότι δεν είχε βρει τίποτα). Το απλό Search δεν προηγείται του άλλου; Γιατί να είναι χλομότερο; Και εδώ ακριβώς που γράφω τώρα, το Post reply κάτω δεξιά είναι χλομότερο από την μπορντούρα, ας πούμε, σαν να είναι ανενεργό. Μόνο όταν βάλω το ποντίκι πάνω του σκουραίνει λίγο, και πάλι όμως λιγότερο από την μπορντούρα.


----------

